# Main Sail Reefing?



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is a diagram of our main sail set up. How do I reef it? I drew up a diagram with labels hoping you can just sorta connect the dots for me, or draw the lines in for me. sorry for the miss spelling of pulley










Scott


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have dedicated reefing outhaul?


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure I guess. I am guessing you mean some type of line for reefing that leads to the cockpit if so, not we have to go up to the mast to raise everything. The only line on the boom is the one hold the foot of the sail back.

Scott


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

There seems to be a line missing going from end of boom to reefing point D. I lower main halyard to reefing hook on boom, then pull down on line going inside boom to end and up to reefing point D. The two middle reefing points have ropes through them to tie up the loose mainsail material.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am now making a drwing for you on paintbrush, give me 15 minutes.
Its real easy to reef.

1) lower the sail till reef piont A can safely be inserted in reefing hook. (make sure sail is well bent otherwise it wil shafe and tear at that point.
2) Get the reef point A in the hook.
3) Pull halyard fully up.
Now for the outhaul we have 2 options, if you have a dedicated reef outhaul or if you don't have one.

If you do, that dedicated reef outhaul, should come out of the end boom sheave, up along the leech into the reef hole D and down to the boom, where it should iether be attached to the boom with a bowline if your main is loose footed, or to a dedicated attaching point exactly bellow the vertical of that reef point D
This way when you tension the outhaul, it will pull the sail down into the boom, and back into the sheave (that is the part I am drwaing for you now)

If you do not have a dedicated reef outhaul, you need to get one or disconnect the outhaul from the sail hole, and rig it as I mentioned before above

OK??


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

A thought, you could rig a line from cleat A or B to pully at end of boom and up to Proint D. After securing maimsail to reefing hook you would uncleat that line pull down and tighten up point D to boom then recleat the line.


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

There is no line going to "Reefing Point D" and the pully is on the outside of the mast nothing internal. I am gathering there should be a line going from "D" though pulley, pulled tight at "cleat b"? Tie B and C to the boom, and special with the the sail being fit (not loose footed) into the boom?

Scott


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

1970Columbia34 said:


> There is no line going to "Reefing Point D" and the pully is on the outside of the mast nothing internal. I am gathering there should be a line going from "D" though pulley, pulled tight at "cleat b"? Tie B and C to the boom, and special with the the sail being fit (not loose footed) into the boom?
> 
> Scott


THERE SHOULD BE A LINE going to D. If not you have to reef by removing the outhaul which is dangerous and stupid. You don't seem that experienced to do that, you will get hurt, believe me.

Rig a reef out haul, or don't do it at all. The line D has to go from pulley at end of Boom, up hole D, then attached vertically bellow hole d

See drawing


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Columbia,
My main is set up much like yours. That is, it doesn't have a dedicated outhaul. So... The tack is easy. You need a reefing hook and a cleat to secure it down and in (against the mast). The clew isn't so easy (because we don't have dedicated outhauls. So... We have to remove the pin that holds the main at full sail, and then replace it. I then have a special line tied with a bowline, which is then run to the first reefing point. I then tie pull it out, and then secure it to the mast. Then I raise the main. It isn't perfect, but nothing on my boat is.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Giu's got it exactly.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Nicely done Giu and Columbia, my 26 footer is rigged the same and reefed as drawn by Giu


nice to see a topic like this for a change


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Document with pictures*

A few years ago I wrote a short document with lots of pictures that showed how single line reefing was done on my 1986 Newport 28.

I would be happy to send a copy if anyone wants one.

If there is a web site to post I will do that to.

Barry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Point A is a reef tack, Point D is the reef clew, and points in-between are reef points, which are mainly used to bundle up the sail so the bunt of the sail doesn't blow around or chafe. 

The reef tack is usually attached to a tack hook on the goose neck of the boom. The reef clew is setup as per Giu's diagram. 

On some boats, they have a set of blocks and a single line that runs from the boom, up to the reef clew, down to the end of the boom—so the line can pull the reef clew out and down at the same time—to a cheek block near the goose neck and up through the reef tack and then down to a block and back to the cockpit. This is a called single line reefing setup—because it uses a single line to reef the sail. 

On some boats, they have a set of blocks and a line that runs from the boom, up to the reef clew, down to the end of the boom—so the line can pull the reef clew out and down at the same time—to a cheek block near the goose neck and then down to a block on the deck and back to the cockpit. They also have a second line that goes from the goose neck, up to the reef tack and down to a block on the deck and back to the cockpit. This is a called double line reefing setup—because it uses a two lines to reef the sail. 

IMHO, if you want to be able to reef from the cockpit, this is a better setup than the single-line reefing systems.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailhog said:


> Giu's got it exactly.


I can attest that Alex actually can sail properly. He knows when to use the crew to put in a reef line by walking on the boom and when to use Canadians as fenders when docking a 4 metre beam boat in a 4.01 metre slip.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

What speed winds should a catalina 27 be reefing at i mean with gust speed included?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Saurav - The general rule of thumb is that if you think you need to reef, reef. There's no fast rule as to the wind speed needed to reef. Reef early, reef often, and practice it. On our Passport 40, we put a mainsail reef in at 15, a genny reef in at 18 or so, a second main reef in at 22 and a second genny reef in at 25. On the other hand, a couple of days ago we were in no hurry and had a double reefed main and single reefed genny at 18-20. We sailed slow, but we sure were comfortable! We don't like being hard over if we don't have to be. It makes our sandwiches fall off the cockpit table. And our daughter gets fairly terrified if we're hard over... The worst thing to do is look around, see nobody else reefed, and feel obligated to leave all your sail out. It's all about your comfort factor and how much stuff you didn't secure in your cabin.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well done, Giu.
I would note that all of the gear, mentioned by the Dog, is capable of being retro-fitted to virtually any boat. Harken offers two different size kits, in both single line and double line reefing, depending on the size of boat. They can be installed with a modicum of mechanical ability and a few tools. The most challenging aspect of their installation, aside from the cost, is the reinforcing of the mains'l and attaching of a steel ring to it. Perhaps, if in doubt, a sailmaker should perform that portion of the work.

And, for the record, it is a sheave and not a pulley or pully. The sheaves in this case will reside in cheek blocks, tail blocks, and perhaps a floating block. Pulleys are generally found in Erector sets or attached to the limb of an Oak tree for automobile engine removals, both lubberly pursuits. (g)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Well done, Giu.
> I would note that all of the gear, mentioned by the Dog, is capable of being retro-fitted to virtually any boat. Harken offers two different size kits, in both single line and double line reefing, depending on the size of boat. They can be installed with a modicum of mechanical ability and a few tools. The most challenging aspect of their installation, aside from the cost, is the reinforcing of the mains'l and attaching of a steel ring to it. Perhaps, if in doubt, a sailmaker should perform that portion of the work.


Most sails that are for larger boats come with reefing points installed.



> And, for the record, it is a sheave and not a pulley or pully. The sheaves in this case will reside in cheek blocks, tail blocks, and perhaps a floating block. Pulleys are generally found in Erector sets or attached to the limb of an Oak tree for automobile engine removals, both lubberly pursuits. (g)


 Well said, in your snobbiest yatchly voice I might add...  and you forgot foot blocks.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> And, for the record, it is a sheave and not a pulley or pully. The sheaves in this case will reside in cheek blocks, tail blocks, and perhaps a floating block. Pulleys are generally found in Erector sets or attached to the limb of an Oak tree for automobile engine removals, both lubberly pursuits. (g)


It seems usage kinda wanders around a bit. Strictly speaking, a _sheave_ is just a grooved wheel. Can't to much with that 'cept roll it around on the floor . A _block_ can refer to either the frame w/in which a _sheave_ is mounted, or the entire assembly. Similarly: _Pulley_ can refer to just the grooved wheel (_sheave_), or the entire assembly.

Interestingly enough: Of the the three books on sailing I currently have on loan from the library, each of them refer to the assemby as a "block" (most commonly) or "pulley," with only one mentioning "sheave," in passing.

So there you go.

Jim


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Valiente,
What's this about the Portugese "walking on the boom"?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Interestingly enough, my maritime dictionary, de Kerchove, does not have an enty under pulley. In twenty years at sea, I have never heard reference made to a pulley by anyone other than a non-seaman. Mind you, if you're the type who sees nothing amiss with calling the pointy end the "front", etc...I am wasting time. And there are some variations between the yachting community usage and shipboard usage.

Many "how-to" books find it easier to explain things in layman's terms, rather than the terms of the ship. It's an extension of the left lay line pictured on the dust jacket-you've gotta pick your battles. While the American Merchant Seaman's manual may say, "clap on a handy-billy to the hauling part" the yachting how-to'ers may just say, "through a series of pulleys you can use a much smaller line to pull in a much larger line".

Thanks, Dog. I've got the blazer and the white cotton ducks, but am having trouble acquiring the cap. Good to know I've got the tone down, at least.(g)

I am trying to be conscious of the fact that many do not know that a handy-billy is a name for a small size gun-tackle, and that a gun tackle consists of a double sheaved block rigged with a single sheave floating block, for a 2 to 1 mech advantage. As I see it, without the proper terminology confusion reigns and we fight the same battles over and over again. I recommend de Kerchove's Maritime Dictionary, Van Nostrand/Reinhold, i have the 1961 ed., although there are many other good ones. One can spend quite a few hours pleasantly learning the terms for things one will never see or use, in all likelyhood. (g) But, much like reading a collegiate level book, the possession of a good dictionary makes the understanding so much easier and fuller. I trust am not being overly pedantic.(g)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the term pulley, in this particular case for several reasons:

1) I don't know or am still trying to figure out the names of things in English
2) The OP asked a question, and did say Pulley, so I replied with the same name, as I don't know if knows the right term for it, which would be a sheave if inside the boom, or a block or foot block if attached outside the boom.

So...give me a break...I don't really care what it should be called, the objective is know what it is for...

Now...I think its MUCH more important if one knows how to use the item in question, than what is the correct "etiquete" name for it in the dictionary and according to such and such books, wrtitten by god knows who.....

I'm fine with calling things by different names, if people understand it...I know them in Portuguese, do you?????

When I sailed with Tom and Valiente, many things on my boat were refered to as "those thingies there"....I can't keep up with your "correct" names...and we still sailed fine...by the way, docked an hour ago, what a day....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I must confess that I had not considered the Portagee angle. It is my understanding that the American term "crew" translates to "boat fender" in Portugese. (vbg) With that knowledge in hand, it is perfectly understandable that there could be some confusion about the primary component of blocks.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> He knows when to use the crew to put in a reef line by walking on the boom and when to use Canadians as fenders when docking a 4 metre beam boat in a 4.01 metre slip.


Actually beam is 4.36 meters, to be precise. And the dock was 4 meters..We did get some boat in , didn't we???

The walking the boom is another thing, I'll let Val show it if he wants to show it...


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Certainly don't mean to take issue with anyone. I'm in no position to do that!

I look at it this way: Most, that's _most_, craft-/business-/hobby-/occupation-/avocation-/whatever-specific words, terms and phases have a purpose. Many, if not most, of them convey a complex or out-of-the-ordinary concept as simply as possible. Forestay, binnacle, starboard, bear off and heave to, for example. I believe learning these terms are important. I believe using them is important. (Just had this discussion with my wife, several days ago, btw.) So, regardless of what my books say: If they're wrong, they're wrong. If what they're calling a "block" is really a "sheave": They're wrong.

Giu, I understand and agree with your point, to a point. Sure, "left wall inside" would probably be understood to mean "port bulkhead below," without problem. But I believe learning the language of a trade enhances our ability with, and enjoyment of it. Looked at another way: Speaking English, I bet I could survive in Portugal without ever learning a word of Portugese. (This is true for a goodly portion of the planet.) But I bet my experience would be much more fulfilling if I _did_ learn the language--including the nautical bits .

sailaway21, I believe this is the 2nd book you've recommended to me this day. Thank you.

Jim


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> I bet I could survive in Portugal without ever learning a word of Portugese.
> Jim


I doubt, but if you were a nice looking girl...yes...most defenately.

Have you guys started the fireworks? Was it pretty?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The fire works on the East Coast are 4.5 to 5 hours away.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

so they haven't started yet?

Please take some photos and post so I can see. OK??


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I doubt, but if you were a nice looking girl...yes...most defenately.






Giulietta said:


> Have you guys started the fireworks? Was it pretty?


They won't start here in the EDT zone for another... <looks...> 5 or 6 hours. (It's only 16:56 atm. Still plenty of daylight left.) They've been running fireworks shows in one-place-or-another for a week. A lot of them last weekend. We haven't gone to any this year. Too busy studying 

Jim


----------

